# Some soybeans on same inputs



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I planted 20 acres of beAns this spring during the first week of June . 12 acres was a type of forage bean, non GMO. Came up good but we have had a dry summer so they are still ok but short . 
Other 8 acres planted a GMO bean same inputs on 20 acres, planted same depth, planted same day. . But only 40 % came up and they are only about 6 inches out of the ground and stayed that way . Would have a hard time believing this story if I heard from another party.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Stranger things have happened - friends bean crop last year had to be completely replanted - coop either supplied old seed or improperly stored seed, I'm not sure if they got the whole story. It was rr seed.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

What was your seeding depth? Were the seeds noticeably different in size? Smaller soybean seed has a harder time pushing from depth.

What is your soil type? Did it crust?

Did you plant with a corn planter or seed drill?

Did the second field have any herbicide carry over from a previous crop? Did you apply any high salt product like fresh mushroom compost?


----------

